# Rentals - beginners vs "high performance"



## hnz (Dec 5, 2009)

flex patterns, base materials


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Thats it? The ppl tried to tell me the high performance models had "traction something-or-other" and a lot of nice features.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

The high-performance board is less forgiving. If you are an experienced rider you may like it better, however if you are still learning then you may find yourself crashing a lot. Think of it like a high-performance sports car in the hands of a 15-year-old with a learner's permit.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I see.. so at what point should I start using a high-performance? I can link turns well and plan to start the process of learning to carve and hit jumps, but am not doing rails or anything. 

Also why do you say I will be falling a lot more? I didnt think the "beveled" edges made THAT big a difference


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

Try a high-perf board. If you like it, keep using it. If not, get the regular and use it for awhile longer.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

onthefence said:


> I see.. so at what point should I start using a high-performance? I can link turns well and plan to start the process of learning to carve and hit jumps, but am not doing rails or anything.


If you want to move beyond a low-quality rental board, you should think about buying your own board rather than using the more expensive rentals.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

onthefence said:


> I see.. so at what point should I start using a high-performance? I can link turns well and plan to start the process of learning to carve and hit jumps, but am not doing rails or anything.
> 
> Also why do you say I will be falling a lot more? I didnt think the "beveled" edges made THAT big a difference


Beginners fall and catch edges, it's part of learning. When you feel comfortable on all parts of the mountain on the crap rental board, demo some of the HP boards and see which ones you like, then buy one.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

onthefence said:


> I see.. so at what point should I start using a high-performance? I can link turns well and plan to start the process of learning to carve and hit jumps, but am not doing rails or anything.


 I don't know if there's any definite guideline. Whenever you feel like it I guess. When curiosity gets the better of you.



> Also why do you say I will be falling a lot more? I didnt think the "beveled" edges made THAT big a difference


Sharp edges catch more easily; that's why people have them "detuned." An experienced rider with edge awareness can feel what the board is about to do, but until you get there you might be caught off guard.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

About edge catching... just to be sure. This is when a rider tries to get on one edge while be is on the other (rather than while the board is flat), right? I assume this is that type of fall when you feel like the board was ripped out from under you. 

I think Ill try the high performance next time so I can learn to ride those before I commit to buying. I definitely dont wanna buy a beginners board so I figure the sooner I learn the better.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Catching an edge

Steve catching an Edge Video by Scott - Myspace Video

YouTube - kamil catching edge


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

onthefence said:


> About edge catching... just to be sure. This is when a rider tries to get on one edge while be is on the other (rather than while the board is flat), right? I assume this is that type of fall when you feel like the board was ripped out from under you.


Catching an edge can happen when you are riding flat. In fact, it is more likely to happen when you are riding flat. I think you have a good description there, that it feels as if the board was ripped out from under you.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Lstarrasl said:


> Catching an edge
> 
> YouTube - kamil catching edge


Ouch! Kamil got it pretty good there. I'm surprised he sat up right away.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

onthefence said:


> About edge catching... just to be sure. This is when a rider tries to get on one edge while be is on the other (rather than while the board is flat), right?


It could be, but usually it's the result of carelessness rather than attempting a specific maneuver. What happens is that the edge of the board that is facing the direction in which the board is moving dips down unexpectedly and digs into the snow, because the rider allowed his weight to move too much toward that side of the board, rather than keeping his weight balanced over the edge on which he's riding. The caught edge plants itself and the board comes to an abrupt stop, levering the rider up, over, and onto the ground ahead of the board.

This can easily happen on relatively flat ground because there is not as much clearance between the edge and the ground, since the ground does not slope away sharply. You have to make a pretty bad mistake to catch an edge this way on steeper ground, but if you do, your reward will be a colossal body slam.

If you are riding heelside and catch your toeside edge, you may do a face plant. You may be able to protect yourself with your arms, but be careful of sticking out your hands and breaking a wrist. If you are riding toeside and catch your heelside edge, you'll be whipped into the ground before you see it coming. A bad head slam is possible, so a helmet is essential. Whiplash or a similar neck injury is also possible if the fall is violent enough.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

onthefence said:


> At the mountain I go to they rent a typical beginners Burton board with beveled edges.. But then they have "high performance" boards which cost more to rent. I asked the guy what the difference is and he said that its harder to link turns on the advanced board because the bottom is curved and the edges are not beveled... but wouldn't a curved bottom make it EASIER to link turns?
> 
> What are the other differences between a beginners and "high performance" board?


as long as he is talking about the bottom curve being length wise and not width wise...give the perf board a shot and see if you like it


----------

